

UN Population Report: 8.5B people by 2030 [pdf] - drallison
http://esa.un.org/unpd/wpp/Publications/Files/Key_Findings_WPP_2015.pdf

======
drallison
The summary of key findings report linked here are only part of the package.
Check out [http://esa.un.org/unpd/wpp/](http://esa.un.org/unpd/wpp/) for
additional details and data.

